# Worst P4P Fans...



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Comments made in another thread now have me curious. And this could well end up being a rather fun thread, so let's roll with it. Who are the worst nut-huggers (I hate that term, lol) of all? The Silva fans, with their holier than thou attitude and 'don't you dare question Anderson the Mighty' mentality? The Penn fans, with their See 'N Say wheel of excuses? 'Oh, he moved up in weight'... 'Oh, GSP greased'. The Fedor fans, who reside in the past, atop a stack of old Pride video tapes, where the presumption that Fedor could likely defeat the best that the UFC has to offer is proof enough? Or the GSP fans, who only ever show their appreciation for St. Pierre's opponents and their respective fan bases? The salt of the earth as they are often times referred to. 

Today, we decide, once and for all, the absolute _worst_ pound for pound fan base in all of MMA. Today, we make history and set the record books straight.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

but they're all correct!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

This should be in the MMA smack talk section. If I had to pick one though it would be GSP because of all the P4P candidates I like him the least. At least Fedor and Silva finish fights.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

*Hello, I'm TraMaI, and I approve this thread!*


I'm going with Fedor fans


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Tough question.

All fighters have their fair share of annoying, obsessive, weird groupies.

I think it's a tie between Fedor/GSP though. Some of these dudes are seriously in love with both of these fighters. But most definitely, A-Silva and BJ Penn have some weird stans (If you've heard the song by Eminem, you got this).

Machida is forming a pretty big group of stans too.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would say Fedor fans, you can make a good argument for any of the other 3 because they are just that good. Fedor hasnt faced anyone in the last couple years who is in the top 5 so he is declining in my books, which Fedor fans dont seem to see...


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

"The Fedor fans, who reside in the past, atop a stack of old Pride video tapes" - Canadian Psycho

That was golden +rep. I love Fedor, but I can't stand when his fans bring up fights that happened 5 years ago as the reason why he'd beat someone now. I almost went with Fedor's fans in the poll but to me it's GSP fans.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I voted for GSP fans. Not that I don't like Gsp, but it gets annoying sometimes reading threads.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

GSP fans for sure, and it seems the majority are in agreement.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> GSP fans for sure, and it seems the majority are in agreement.


lol, because if we know anything, it's that MMA Forums is home to 25 posters.

Let's give it a little more time before we start discussing how 'the majority' feels, shall we?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anderson Silva fans. No competition. They refuse to accept that he could lose a round despite the fact he has. They refuse to acknowledge he is an arrogant prick despite the fact he is. _"We can't understand him so he must be humble."_ And most annoyingly they act like he is the second coming of BJJ Jesus, despite him having no real ground credentials and no having a black belt under the Nogs does not mean jack shit when compared to real world class grapplers.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am going with Fedor fans. No question. They aren't all bad, but some of them are so irrational and biased that they cannot be reasoned with.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I didn't pick yet, because there's some truth to all the options.

I might have to say Fedor fans, although I am one, b/c someone at Fedor's level naturally inspires a lot of frenzied fandom.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Was a tie in with Fedor and GSP, went with Fedor.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Anderson Silva p4p fans, in my opinion. 

For the record, I think the world's best p4p is either BJ Penn or GSP.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

voted for Fedor fans, but I think its 50:50 split bitween Fedor and Penn fans. There is retarded and illogical fans hanging from the nuts of all 4, but I find majority of Silva and GSP fans to be more rational than Fedor and Penn fans.

Then again, GSP and Silva have proved their p4p elite statuses better than Penn and Fedor have recently, so its easier for the fans to make logical statements to back them up too.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Any fan that just refuses to discuss any fighter with a calm open mind is annoying. Most of the time it's Fedor fans that bother me, but mainly because I don't really like Fedor. GSP fans can be bad too, but I don't dislike GSP as much.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Fedor wins again.

Lyoto fans are a close second.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

talking to some fedor fans, not all but it seems the majority of the ones i have dealt with on and off line, is like talking to hulk hogan fans.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Fedor fans....until you add Rob Emerson to the poll.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Penn fans for sure, they just can't get over the fact that BJ will never beat GSP.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Fedor fans....until you add Rob Emerson to the poll.


No because us Emerson fans just speak the truth:thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Something tells me Silva fans are about to take the lead...


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Right now I am under the impression that 80% of ALL MMA fans are complete idiots.


Now lets talk about how GSP and A.Silva sucks for winning fights.......:confused02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, amen.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> Fedor fans....until you add Rob Emerson to the poll.


DINGDINGDINGDINGDING!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Quit stalling and vote, Sweep!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I put BJ fans.

If only because he brought his mom to the NSAC hearing, FFS.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I put BJ fans.
> 
> If only because he brought his mom to the NSAC hearing, FFS.


Are you serious? Did he really bring his mom?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

LOJ said:


> Are you serious? Did he really bring his mom?


Fa shizzle, and she "testified."

Someone please link this gentleman, since having a Mac comp and Windows keyboard renders my setup an even worse POS than it would otherwise be.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, because if we know anything, it's that MMA Forums is home to 25 posters.
> 
> Let's give it a little more time before we start discussing how 'the majority' feels, shall we?


now 50 people and the majority picked GSP, didnt expect it, did ya?


----------



## ScouseMMAfan (Jan 7, 2010)

Its a tie between Fedor/Gsp fans due to them constantly 
shi*ing on my man Anderson mainly in the recent weeks but god... why dont they all just shut the fuk up ya know every dahy there is shit loads of threads and posts hating on anderson it realy dose make me sick.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> *Hello, I'm TraMaI, and I approve this thread!*
> 
> 
> I'm going with Fedor fans


I demand you take that back sir!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I think you can safely take BJ off the list now!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

They all suck.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rusko said:


> now 50 people and the majority picked GSP, didnt expect it, did ya?


It ain't over until it's over


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Brock Fans


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Voted GSP nuthuggers..

They just seems to cannot accept comments about that GSP wins are usually boring.

I dont have anything agains his fights style. Its just game and you must find the way to win. But its just fact that since Serra he grinding decisions.

BJ Penn nuthuggers seems not realize that althought he is great fighter he is not great winner. Im BJ fan also but not consider myself as a nuthugger.

Anyway all nuthuggers that are not able to think racionaly are annoying.


At my top is Lyoto fans. Craps like 5-0 at UFC104 etc. Just silly :confused05:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I do hug GSP's nuts, but I've said many times I wish he would stop using the wrestling approach all the time.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

In my experience, GSP fanboys are the worst. I cannot count the number of shaken bee's nests you get when you suggest GSP isn't the #1 p4p. I once made him #3 on a list on another thread and was negged 3 times! Ha, three times because he wasn't #2 behind Silva! That has never happened concerning any other p4p. 

Its my opinion the fanboys for GSP are so viscious is because the have to be so vehement due to how many people also dislike GSP's style. IMO he's effective at what he does and wins concecutively. But that doesn't make him #2!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> I do hug GSP's nuts


When did it become that kind of party?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Whenever I see that French-Canadian glory, that's when.

Says the guy who brings the sexy party with his cheeky avatar!!


----------

